# Ansomone ?



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

Right , Ive heard a lot of things about it ,

some people say its crap ? but some people

say its reli good !

im not thinking of taking it ,

jus doing a little research of a mate ,

would be much appreciated, if you guys could

give me sum info 

cheers Big_Dan


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

its good and prob a little stronger iu for iu than Gen Blue tops but in general more expensive . Comes in 4iu vials


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Big_Dan said:


> Right , Ive heard a lot of things about it ,
> 
> some people say its crap ? but some people
> 
> ...


Hi mate, its very good stuff, but quite hard to get hold of, especially the real stuff, there is a lot of fakes around, i have done 2 cycles with it and had some really good gains, and if your 'friend' hasnt taken any before it wouldnt be a bad one to start with, found i got really good results after 3 months and stacking it with winny for 8 weeks.

hope this helps


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

cheers for the info matey !!

n i like the way you added `friend` haha


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

it actually comes in 2iu, 4 iu and 15 iu vials. there is only 1 true source if you have it its real anasamone

its a great hgh as good as most others at that level


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

well wot test would u say is best to take it with ?

or jus say to the good old winny ?


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

winny isnt a true test

i would go for enanthate or sus myself


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Big_Dan said:


> well wot test would u say is best to take it with ?
> 
> or jus say to the good old winny ?


If you think winny and gh would be a good cycle....id keep researching mate....

depends what you want to achieve.


----------



## big sy (Feb 2, 2008)

iv was usein ansome gh at 4iu a day wiv 600mg ov deca and 500mg ov test c and in 2 the second week my waight went from 14st 12ib to 15st 11ib in 8 days but then did not gain much more, had 2 cum of the gear by week 6 due 2 really bad acne on my back, my friend is using a different gh and he kept gainin rite 2 the end ov his course! my mate reckons my gh is fake cos it has english instructions wiv it and i didnt keep gainin, is there any way i can tell if its real? iv just started a new course ov 500mg ov test e pw and wanna use my gh but dont wanna be bangin it in if its fake! any advice would be a great help, cheers


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mate, you really need to write that so it can be understood...lol

On a gh note, ansamone is ok, but no better than hyge or jin imo.

You will not gain much on gh anyway mate, the weight you put on was more than likely water weight. Just cos your mate kept gaining does not mean it was down to gh, more than likely the gear he was using, plus water. Remember you will add a lot of water with deca and test. Try running adex with it which will help combat it, if you want to that is.


----------



## big sy (Feb 2, 2008)

cheers for the advice robsta9, like i said im using 500mg of test e pw now so would it be worth running the gh with it? ive got 45 days worth left at 4iu a day.

i only bought the gh cos i thought id put sum size on with it as i cant use a lot of gear due to the fact i get bad acne on my back, ive had roaccutane treatment which cleared the acne but it comes back if i juice up so i have to keep dosages on the low side, is there any other juice thatll give me size with out bad sides???


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

big sy said:


> cheers for the advice robsta9, like i said im using 500mg of test e pw now so would it be worth running the gh with it? ive got 45 days worth left at 4iu a day.
> 
> i only bought the gh cos i thought id put sum size on with it as i cant use a lot of gear due to the fact i get bad acne on my back, ive had roaccutane treatment which cleared the acne but it comes back if i juice up so i have to keep dosages on the low side, is there any other juice thatll give me size with out bad sides???


well if you get really bad achne then i would stay off it altogether!!

Although i had very good gains, and kept pretty much most of it when i used 'Tren ultra'......little pricey but found it a great alternative to deca, with sust and gh, didnt get the water retention i usually get from deca, and i didnt get any spots or 'daft' black hairs sprouting all over my back


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

big sy said:


> cheers for the advice robsta9, like i said im using 500mg of test e pw now so would it be worth running the gh with it? ive got 45 days worth left at 4iu a day.
> 
> i only bought the gh cos i thought id put sum size on with it as i cant use a lot of gear due to the fact i get bad acne on my back, ive had roaccutane treatment which cleared the acne but it comes back if i juice up so i have to keep dosages on the low side, is there any other juice thatll give me size with out bad sides???


Well the protocol with gh is the longer the better, so if you've got 45 days worth, halve it to 2iu's per day and go for 90 days...not too sure you'll see much benefit either way tbh.

I don't suffer from acne too bad so I can't really help, but a good anti-bactyeriol soap would be a good start every training session and evening.

Maybe start a thread about it and see who comes up with what.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I think anyone buying or considering GH use should initially save up the £ to run it properly, im talking at least 500iu - 1000iu's to get the very best out of it...unless they've got their hands on the potent pharma grade stuff.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Totally agree Jimmy mate. Anything less than 6 months is a waste of time imo


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

ive been on for 2 years or more


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

best results for size with gh is using it with slin and gear look up on some of PScarb's posts as there really helpfull


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers homer...

anyone who says they gained loads on GH alone with AAS in less than 6-12months are full of crap...GH does not pile on loads of muscle full stop any short term weight is just water retention...

Ansomone is a decent GH brand personelly i prefer Hygetropin but ansomone is good, their is definatly more than one genuine source that ships it to the UK that i know for a fact....

you are more than likely to see fake JIntropin than you are ansomone these days...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> cheers homer...
> 
> anyone who says they gained loads on GH alone with AAS in less than 6-12months are full of crap...GH does not pile on loads of muscle full stop any short term weight is just water retention...
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more mate....spot on as usual


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

as far as i was aware theres 1 factory 1 web site for ansamone

unlike jintropin who have so called 3 or more web sites


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

one factory yes...

one source definatly no...


----------

